# Turning pink in spots - please help



## van becker (Feb 3, 2016)

photo.JPG



__ van becker
__ Feb 3, 2016






This is a 6 pound piece of side pork that's been curing in the refrigerator for 13 days.  As you can see, I'm now getting some definite pink spots.  This is my first attempt at bacon, and I was originally concerned about the small amount of dry mixture and lack of any liquid coming from it (about 1/2 ounce on about day 3, gone the next day).  I know my measurements were correct, and others commented about the same small amount to cover a large piece of meat.  I've turned it each day and have a thermometer in the refrigerator to make sure the temp stays right.  Now, as I'm ready to move on to the next step, I see these pink areas developing.  Please advise.


----------



## van becker (Feb 3, 2016)

I should add that I have not opened the bag to smell the meat.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry, I can't help with the curing problem, but to upload a picture click on the box above your text box that shows mountain silhouette. It's between the box that looks like film and the paper clip. Also on the upper right of the toolbar there is something that looks like a magnifying glass, click on that and search "pink spots on cured meat" or something like that and there may be something already out there. Good luck!


----------



## van becker (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you bauchw for the info!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2016)

Does it smell okay? To me the bright red/pink areas look normal. Has to do with oxygen or lack of oxygen getting to the meat.


----------



## van becker (Feb 3, 2016)

Dirtsailor, I just opened it for the first time since starting the process and it pretty much has no smell.  Even had the wife smell it, because her nose it better than mine.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 4, 2016)

Just found this thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176832/there-will-be-bacon-old-bay-con
He talks about pink spots being from not having cure applied all over. That seems to make sense.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2016)

van becker said:


> Dirtsailor, I just opened it for the first time since starting the process and it pretty much has no smell.  Even had the wife smell it, because her nose it better than mine.


I think you are fine.If you've been flipping and massaging daily the cure will be doing its job.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2016)

So are you going to cold smoke the belly, or hot smoke it? What type of smoke wood are you planning on using?


----------



## mummel (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah probably nitrate cure no?  If it does not smell, its probably ok.


----------



## mowin (Feb 4, 2016)

Your fine.  Its thd cure.  I had the same thing happen and I posted a pic. Few of the bacon guys answered and said all is ok.  
I'll try and find that thread.

Found it.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237132/is-this-normal-color-of-bellies-in-dry-cure


----------



## van becker (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I feel much better now.  I'll be smoking it Saturday, and I must admit I'm really excited to see how this bacon turns out.

Dirtsailor - I'm going to hot smoke this one.  I wanted to cold smoke, but the wife wants to hot smoke the first one, and I'm ok with that. Next time I'm doing a wet cure and I'll cold smoke that one, then I'll know which way I like better.  I'm going to be using some apple bisquettes I bought for my Bradley smoker.  I fired it up today to make sure everything was working properly so I don't have any surprises, and the smoke sure smelled good on my clothes


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2016)

Don't change up your cure method if you aren't going to cold smoke this time and you want to see the difference. Dry rub cure again and then cold smoke. 

Then if you want to try a wet cure, do that next. Do a hot and cold smoke with that cure method. 

I can tell you this the dry cure , cold smoke is like the store bought bacon you buy from the butcher. The hot smoked (dry or wet cured) is like the shelf stable pre-cooked bacon (research backpack bacon and around the world boat travel).


----------



## van becker (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Dirtsailor, I thought the same thing after I posted that - need to smoke both ways on the same cure methods to see what I like.  Doing hot smoke tomorrow because I won't have any time to do smoking on Sunday or Monday because of my schedule, but definitely going with cold smoke next time.  Just need to plan my time better in advance.


----------



## van becker (Feb 6, 2016)

Update: Smoked it today.  Very pleased with how it came out and can't wait to taste it after it rests in the refrigerator for a bit.  I hot smoked it for about 4 hours.  The internal temp sat steady at about 145 for the last hour of it.  I just flavored this one with black pepper on half and red pepper flakes on the other half.  Wanted to try some different seasonings.













photo (2).JPG



__ van becker
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## mowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks good. Now slice a piece off and try it... were anxiously waiting for the taste test.


----------



## van becker (Feb 7, 2016)

Tomorrow is the big day.  I skipped the fry test before smoking so I just hope it's not too salty.  I cured it for 14 days, so I'm hoping it had plenty of time for the sugar to balance the salt.  I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## van becker (Feb 10, 2016)

The first test found it to be a little too "smokie" for my liking.  I then left it sit open for a day to air out and tried it again the next day.  The smoke definitely tamed down after that.  I know now that I won't do 4 hours of a hot smoke again, because that's overkill for my taste.  The bacon has a very good taste and was not salty at all, so I will continue to cure for 14 days like I did this time.  Overall I'm very very pleased with my first attempt :)  I might try Canadian bacon next.


----------

